# WELL...I almost got bit, i think



## Pheonixx (Jun 22, 2004)

so was this a love tap or a wraning or what?

Yesterday i was taking my A. Avic out for a min but before i could lay my hand flat on the glass to let him carwl on it he jumped at me as if he was gonna take my finger off!  he stopped ( i remained calm) and touched my finger with his pendilap and scurried off in the cage.  whats up with this?  was this a "uhh i better not bite him he feeds me..."  LOL ir what?


----------



## priZZ (Jun 22, 2004)

I think, Your spider was thinking, You are some kind of food! You know, the vibrations and these sort of things!   

Perhaps You really taste good!  ;P


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont know i wash my habds before i handle them so there is nothing harmful on my hands (i handle cash all day at work, lots of nasties on money)
but until them i have see ZERO agression from them.  maybe its gonna MOLT...that'd be nice


----------



## TheGreenMachine (Jun 22, 2004)

we'll one time when I was pouring water into my A. avics water bowl it jumped off the class to the water beeds that were falling.  I think that it though it was some more of those magic crickets that fall out of the sky.  I'm going to agree with priZZ and say that he thought you were some kind of prey until he got closer and saw the size of you


----------



## jesses (Jun 22, 2004)

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> so was this a love tap or a wraning or what?
> 
> Yesterday i was taking my A. Avic out for a min but before i could lay my hand flat on the glass to let him carwl on it he jumped at me as if he was gonna take my finger off!  he stopped ( i remained calm) and touched my finger with his pendilap and scurried off in the cage.  whats up with this?  was this a "uhh i better not bite him he feeds me..."  LOL ir what?


It thought your finger was food so it touched it with its front legs and pedipalps which is where its smell/teste sensors are and determined that you aren't food and retreated. If you were a cricket then it would have next attacked. They detect whether they're touching food very fast.


----------



## jesses (Jun 22, 2004)

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> i dont know i wash my habds before i handle them so there is nothing harmful on my hands (i handle cash all day at work, lots of nasties on money)
> but until them i have see ZERO agression from them.  maybe its gonna MOLT...that'd be nice


Eating isn't agression, its a survival necessity


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 22, 2004)

oh i know they are hungry cause 3 crix survived 3 days and havent been eaten, its a big tank so i am not worried about the crix stressing the T, but they have NEVER acted that way toward me sticking my hands in the tank, just wondering if you all think i need to be careful so i dont get bit.


----------



## jesses (Jun 22, 2004)

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> oh i know they are hungry cause 3 crix survived 3 days and havent been eaten, its a big tank so i am not worried about the crix stressing the T, but they have NEVER acted that way toward me sticking my hands in the tank, just wondering if you all think i need to be careful so i dont get bit.


You're asking the Internet whether you should be careful or not? No, be dangerous


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 22, 2004)

ok not really how i meant that, but i get your point.  i was more asking if i should be careful in relation to the premolt thing...i know T's bite and can be mean and nasty (ask anoyone who has an OBT)


----------



## jesses (Jun 22, 2004)

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> ok not really how i meant that, but i get your point.  i was more asking if i should be careful in relation to the premolt thing...i know T's bite and can be mean and nasty (ask anoyone who has an OBT)


Errrr

I haven't seen a Tarantula's molt cycle change its tendency to attack or not. I would think that, if anything, the closer a Tarantula gets to a molt, the less willing it will be to attack since it will not be able to move as well and its fangs may not really work like they're supposed to... Someone will need to call me on this if I'm wrong.

I have two OBT and neither of them are mean or nasty - but theres no way I'm going to stick my hand in there!


----------



## JohnxII (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes, as Jesses says.

My 1st T, a sub-adult male a.avic, doesn't like me anymore since his last molt! In the past, when I open the cage door he used to come out and wander... and I let him climb on my hands at times. Now whenever he touches my hand he would just turn around. 

Anyhow, I wouldn't handle any of my T's when I know they're hungry.


----------



## DE3 (Jun 26, 2004)

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> so was this a love tap or a wraning or what?
> 
> Yesterday i was taking my A. Avic out for a min but before i could lay my hand flat on the glass to let him carwl on it he jumped at me as if he was gonna take my finger off!  he stopped ( i remained calm) and touched my finger with his pendilap and scurried off in the cage.  whats up with this?  was this a "uhh i better not bite him he feeds me..."  LOL ir what?


I metioned in a different thread that my A versicolor will, upon given the opportunity, jump straight up out of its container (an acrylic/plastic Beanie Baby box w/ holes drilled for ventilation) in order to get dinner RIGHT NOW.  I hadn't posted a pic yet...   ...I'm not too worried about getting bit by this T, but there should be a real concern at feeding time with other sp, such as my 2.5" P formosa that will do the same thing, except I don't allow that sort of thing to happen anymore with it...


----------



## morda (Jun 26, 2004)

Cool Avi. 
Thanks God, that my Stromatopelma or geniculata aren't doing the same as Your versicolor.


----------

